

Alias a domain to a local port (Mac) - daspecster
https://gist.github.com/3228103

======
thebsdbox
Or alternatively use virtual hosts and have descriptive hostnames pointing to
numerous web instances.

~~~
daspecster
I asked on superuser. Hopefully someone responds.
[http://superuser.com/questions/456349/how-to-alias-a-
domain-...](http://superuser.com/questions/456349/how-to-alias-a-domain-to-a-
local-port-in-osx-using-pfctl)

